# Amazon Dash Wand With Alexa - FREE with $20 Amazon credit



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently ordered a Dash Wand With Alexa.





> *About the product*
> 
> Groceries have never been easier. All new Amazon Dash Wand with Alexa helps you find recipes, convert cups to ounces, buy and reorder essentials, find nearby restaurants and more.
> 
> ...


* Once you register Dash Wand, the $20 credit will appear in your shopping cart the next time you check out with an eligible item. See additional terms and conditions at www.amazon.com/dashwandpromo.

** Try grocery delivery free for 90 days
For a limited time, Prime members in AmazonFresh locations get to try AmazonFresh free for 90 days (normally $14.99 per month) when you register your Dash Wand. Offer limited to new AmazonFresh customers. Enter your zip code at www.amazon.com/fresh to determine if AmazonFresh is available in your area.

With AmazonFresh, groceries like meats and produce, everyday essentials and local favorites are delivered straight to your door at a time that works for you.

Your free Fresh membership starts as soon as you register your Dash Wand and will not auto-renew unless you choose to join AmazonFresh.

The wand is essentially free (may be charged sales tax in your state) with the $20 promotional credit (expires next year--June 18, 201, which is added to your account immediately after you register the wand. The credit can be used only for items sold directly by Amazon.com (not "fulfilled by Amazon" products), and it shows up during the final stage of checkout.

_Many_ reviewers complain they had difficulty registering (or were unable to register) the device. I didn't have any problem except that the wand timed out before I could enter my _very_ long WiFi password into the app. So I completed entry of the password and then put the wand in setup mode again.

You do need an Android phone (running OS 4.0 or greater) or iPhone (running iOS 7.0 or greater) and the latest version of the Amazon Shopping app to set up the wand. It wouldn't work on my Android _tablet_, but I have an Android phone that's not activated for calling (just used for music) that worked. There's info on setup here. Also see Support for Amazon Dash Wand. I suggest that you read those instructions and full product page details, install the required app, and test the setup link before ordering the wand to make sure you'll be able to register it. Amazon Dash Wand is not compatible with 5GHz or B-only WiFi networks. It is suggested that both Bluetooth and Location Services are enabled on your phone during setup.

With the wand, you can order any item sold at Amazon--not just groceries. I sometimes get a "WiFi not available" message, which is irritating, but it goes through when I try again. The scanner worked for the three bar codes I scanned. Adding items via voice also worked. If you say "Add cat food," it'll add the item to your Alexa Shopping List. If you just say "cat food," the item is added to your Amazon shopping cart. I've asked it to convert measurements and foreign currency, asked about the weather, had it spell a word, define a word, inquired about traffic, gave it a math problem, requested a recipe, asked the time...all questions were answered. You do have to hold the button down while speaking. It can't play music or audiobooks, and there is currently no support for timer/alarm functions like the full-featured Alexa devices (Echo, Dot, Tap, etc.). This would be very useful to control Alexa-enabled smart devices (lights, thermostat, etc.) since it's so portable. Also, you don't have to say the "wake word," which is nice!

The Dash Wand is temporarily out of stock, but you can order it now for delivery when it's back in stock. I think it's a handy gadget, especially since it's "free."


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My son & d-i-l sent me one as a gift.
Didn't have any trouble setting it up.

But I don't have an Alexa - nothing it does has really interested me. 

So, I'm trying to figure out whether there is anything I can really do with it that I would find useful


----------

